# NPS Liberty Island



## vc85 (Jul 17, 2017)

I know it's not exactly wilderness, but I figured this would be the best place to get an informed reply. 

Does anyone know about the EMTs for the National Park Service on Liberty and Ellis Islands?  I remember reading something about them a while ago, and the work seemed fairly interesting as they had to deal with tourists from all over the world and saw all manners of unusual/rare illnesses and would have to go to the hotels of the patients to check for medications and other clues. 

Are they NPS/Fed employees or contractors?  How often do they hire?


----------



## NPO (Mar 8, 2018)

vc85 said:


> I know it's not exactly wilderness, but I figured this would be the best place to get an informed reply.
> 
> Does anyone know about the EMTs for the National Park Service on Liberty and Ellis Islands?  I remember reading something about them a while ago, and the work seemed fairly interesting as they had to deal with tourists from all over the world and saw all manners of unusual/rare illnesses and would have to go to the hotels of the patients to check for medications and other clues.
> 
> Are they NPS/Fed employees or contractors?  How often do they hire?


They are NPS employees. The NPS employs "Park Medics". The park medic program is very flexible to meet the needs of each individual park. I believe the statue of liberty EMS is provided by a NPS fire dept.

Edit: It's technically called "Statue of Liberty/Ellis Island Division of Safety & Emergency Management."


----------



## Bullets (Mar 8, 2018)

You work for the NPS and split between Liberty and Ellis Islands. Ellis has a bridge to Liberty State Park, but Liberty is all by boat or helicopter. They have an ASAP on Liberty. You also have a collateral duty as firefighter is so certified and its preferred that you have FF training. You can also transfer to GNRA during the summer season and work on Sandy Hook


----------



## Summit (Mar 8, 2018)

Don't they just operate on the islands/monuments?
Why would they be going to tourist's hotels back in the city? That sounds like some House MD level silliness.


----------

